# Organizing your stand locations



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have tried many ways to organize my stands by wind direction. I tried a journal but it was very confusing and labor intensive. i tried a map but now my map book looks like I washed it with a box of ink pens. I was gonna get a huge map then use pins with arrows to note best wind and also were i had seen a shot dogs in the past. but the map i want is around 700 dollars.

tips?

Thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

When I hunt a spot, I always look for other places to call from if the wind is different. That way, its not such a huge deal if the winds from the "wrong" direction and I want to go to that location.

Ive got one spot ive called for a few years now. Great spot, killed a coyote there every stand ive made. For the first few years, I would ONLY call it if the wind was easterly (which dont happen often come winter). Id lay on the same hill, and the coyotes would come down the same fenceline to the "kill hill" which is exactly 127 yards from the call hill. The first four coyotes I killed there all died within ten yards of one another (over the course of two years). One day I realized if I hiked in from the next township road over, there was another great knoll that took advantage of the same fenceline. This opened up this spot to any westerly blowin wind, which makes calling it so much easier to do.

Some locations yes, there really is only one GREAT spot to call from, but many spots can be called from numerous locations and different wind directions very effectively.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Good stuff here.
Some good spots unfortunately present 'approach' issues that make alternatives tough.I have a few that usually are callable from one spot and wind direction only IF there's snow and its noisy.Also though,trying new calling spots in old places can sure lead to pleasant surprises.
One of my favorites is callable from a couple different spots but all but one(and one wind direction)take quite a bit of time so depending on the situation,I may skip it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been marking down spots using Google Earth. I put a pin in the spots that i've seen coyotes, spots that I've killed coyotes, dens that i've found. It kind of makes an overlay or frequency of where the coyotes are. It gives you a really good idea of where coyotes are and where they will be in the future.

Another thing to think about when doing up a map of where to hunt is the time of day that would work best for that spot. Using the sun to your advantage. mornings call facing any way but east, high sun call any direction, evenings call any direction but facing west. I know this is self explanitory but it something else to look at when jotting down calling spots. I also look for the same thing for night calling and moon direction. Every little bit helps.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I look for long streches of land that can all be called from the same wind direction. For ex: here we have a valley that runs at least 30 miles east-west so with a northery or southerly wind I can hop scotch along the valley all day long. Or there is a large tract of hills that with a west wind I can hunt forever and never cover all the spots. Between these areas I can hunt most any days but when I am deer hunting I am always looking for other spots especially ones that can be called with an east wind and our close together so there is less travel time


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use Microsoft Excel for nearly all of my computer work whether it be track coaching, keeping track of my ultra training, teaching, organizing, etc. I name all my calling spots and save them in my GPS. Then what you could do is make an excel Spreadsheet with categories (columns) such as stand name, landowner name, GPS coordinates, county, preferrred wind, time of day, # of kills, # of times hunted, etc on that spreadsheet. Using the sort feature, you could sort based on wind direction, the county you are hunting, etc, just to keep track of stuff. Hmmm..think I just gave myself an idea, and a new project to work on this winter LOL.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Sep 16, 2011)

I use my GPS to mark a way point then when i get home i plug it into my TOPO map program and it plots them for me and i can put in little notes. Its real easy, google earth does similiar things and its free.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

fallguy If you have a master copy i would love a copy to try excel. I am not to smooth with excel. I would love something to have in the truck. I already have too much stuff when i hunt a laptop would be excessive but i would love to try

Thanks


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

scottmilk what kind of GPS are you using? does it have a pretty good map and does it do areal photos.
I have and still use a gps but have been using an Etrek ($100) for years it works for ice fishing and camping but i would love a map that overlays my waypoints.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used my phone with google maps on a couple of stands just to see over a few hills for good stand locations. So instead of walking over a hill and having a huge lake that nothing will cross i can manuver to another spot that looks a lot better. It's handy.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

airforcebilbobaggins

I will work on something and when it is ready I can send you it. Just keep reminding me.

I use a Garmin 60CsX with the ND Traxx. It's pretty good maps on it.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Deano I have seen that laptop (phone)of yours. My phone just makes calls no smart phone for this guy. I will have to get one like yours when this one takes a dump. :beer:

Fall guy Hairy toed thanks to ya


----------

